# horse eating dandelions?



## only_me (8 May 2008)

YO commented yesterday that my horse went out and started to eat all the dandelions that he could find 
	
	
		
		
	


	





we think that this means that he is lacking something, but we are not sure what? have any of you guys any clue what dandelions are for?


----------



## Keltic (8 May 2008)

No but my fat beastie is doing this too... so would be intrested tooo


----------



## spaniel (8 May 2008)

Its perfectly natural at this time of year for horses to target dandys.  They are a diuretic and very good at cleaning out the kidneys and the liver ....  think of it as a natural detox.   If you watch through the seasons you will find horses seek out very specific plants at certain times.  Dandys and cleavers (sticky weed) in spring and summer and things like blackberrys in the autumn (to boost iron and vitamin levels).  We should all be doing the same really but have lost the knack.....dandys are very nice!

Dont worry about the amount of dandys he is eating, he will know when to stop and overdose is not posssible.


----------



## custard (8 May 2008)

Dandelions are a diuretic and blood purifier, they are good for horses and they enjoy them this time of year.  They are also a liver tonic and stimulate digestion, no need to worry


----------



## CheziBrown (8 May 2008)

My horse is too - i've been hand grazing him up the road as the summer fields aren't open yet and he seeks them out !!


----------



## only_me (8 May 2008)

cool! 
he must be self medicating then, as he is now recovered after a abcsess, and every winter he gets a kidney infection/cystitus! 
and in febuary he had a bad reaction to lake water and came out in lumps! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





hes like a lawnmopwer with dandys!


----------



## spaniel (8 May 2008)

LOL one of mine is the same, as soon as he sees those lovely yellow flowers I get dragged from one patch to another and he comes up looking like Ermintrude with them sticking out of the sides of his mouth!!


----------



## Shilasdair (8 May 2008)

They don't call them 'Pee-the-beds' for nothing, you know...hope you've stocked up on straw/shavings.
S


----------



## misterjinglejay (8 May 2008)

Jay loves dandelions, and come to think of it, pees alot. Hmmmm a connection seems likely.


----------



## JenHunt (8 May 2008)

dandelion is a diuretic and a digestive cleanser.

it may mean that your horse just thinks his body needs a clear out...

or he might just like the taste!

not really a problem either way


----------



## kazs (8 May 2008)

im glad i  read this cos i put my new horse out in a new field full of dandilions and today, all gone


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (8 May 2008)

Mine was gobbling down on them today too! I know people eat them in salads (not me- yuck!) so why not horses?


----------



## Tharg (9 May 2008)

I heard dandelions roots are a good source of Selenium.


----------



## Persephone (9 May 2008)

Horse eating dandelions? Wow they must be huge and scary!


----------



## emma_lg (9 May 2008)

Mine does this too...she is eating dandelions and sticky plants...she is starting to stop the dandelions now and go on to the sticky plants...
As usual, she knows what she is doing and I don't!!!


----------

